
Top 20 reasons why startup fail? - startupsaysxyz
https://twitter.com/startup_says/status/680782387484049408
======
greenyoda
As per HN guidelines (see link at the bottom of the page), "Please submit the
original source".

The original source for this graph is a report from cbinsights.com. The graph
was first reproduced here:

[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/09/25/top-20-reasons-
star...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/09/25/top-20-reasons-startups-
fail-report/)

But unlike the Twitter posting, that article also links to the original
detailed startup post-mortems, of which the graph is only a summary:

[https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/startup-failure-post-
mortem/](https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/startup-failure-post-mortem/)

Discussion on HN from when the post-mortems were originally posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7093147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7093147)

But note that the collection of post-mortems was updated a few times, most
recently on 12/3/15.

The submitted tweet doesn't have any information about its source (even the
reference to cbinsights.com is mostly cropped from the image).

